

Twoplustwo forums down by hackers - pirer


======
ScottWhigham
This isn't the first time either. They've been targets for years and, IIRC, it
was in 2010 that their database was compromised and user/pw info stolen.

------
pirer
forumserver.twoplustwo.com/

------
eof
For those that don't know 2+2 is a long time publisher of poker books and has
ran the main poker discussion forum for probably 12-13 years.

